# bribie island



## phantom85 (Jul 5, 2014)

gday guys,
i recently moved to Brisbane and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for fishing at Bribie island? i have been over there once or twice and from what i have heard from the local is seems like a good place to fish but its hard to pin them down on exactly where is a good spot.
any suggestions would be a good thing.
Thanks guys


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

Kayak?, land based?, boat?... Frozen bait?, live bait?, lure? HB? SP?, gelignite .... 4x4?, 2 wheel drive?


----------

